# Has anybody order from these guys



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Wondering if anybody has ever ordered BLACK SAND from these guys. The sand seems pretty cheap.
http://www.aquariumsands.com/default.asp


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

idk about them unless you are ready to buy ALOT of sand cause the shipping is high enough that once you paid for the sand and shipping you coulda went to the LFS and got it for cheaper but if you used the 10 bucks off it is actually really really cheap

and they look like a good place if you want a really different color


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought some sand from him a few months ago and it looks good in the box :lol: . My tank isn't quite ready for it yet. I paid 69.95 for 100 lbs with shipping then but it doesn't look like he has the price breaks on his new website. The $135 for 200 lbs is a pretty good deal though. The only complaints I had were his packaging. THe boxes were barely holding together when they arrived. I thought I heard of someone else on the forum having some issues with this place but my order went smoothly. Hope this helps!


----------



## gomezaddams (Dec 2, 2005)

I ordered 200lbs of black t-grade colorquartz from him last week.Yesterday 185lbs of white sand arrived.He stated he thought my order was for white sand even though It clearly states black t grade colorquartz in the email I first sent him which is still reflected in the reply he sent me today!!!
He was very easy to reach and willing to chat before he got my money now he is too busy and wont return my emails.I called him on the phone he said he was too busy to talk he would call me right back.Im still waiting.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Guys thanks for your input.....I made a mock order to see what the shipping would be it was $56 for the rocks $57 for shipping. not worth it. If you live within driving distance then it's an excellent buy. I'm going with these guys no shipping cost. Sand is priced a little higher than other Comp. but still less with free shipping
http://www.vbpstore.com/50-lb-bag-of-3m ... uartz.html


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

